# normal? or is something wrong?



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

okay, so pretty much sence iv had my hedgie Lulu, she has always done this weird kind of like twitchy thing, kind of like a hiccup type movement, not like huffing or any type or defence thing, just a weird little twitch, if im holding her or even if she is in her playpen. she usually only dose it off and on for the first 5 or 10 mintues or so of me takeing her out..
i know iv read somewhere that babys will sometimes twitch and stuff when there young so i thought maybe she would grow out of it. she is just over 4 months old now, and im starting to get a little worried... do you think its just a weird habit/twitch, or something more then that? iv tried geting a video or her doing it but she never dose it when the cameras out, (figures) lol :roll: 
i will try again tomorrow maybe.
Thanks-


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Charlotte does this too! I've been wondering about it myself. She just stays in one spot and doesn't move and yet her whole body does this slight back and forth movement every second or two. Like you said a hiccup motion. She will do if for 3-5 minutes and then move on. If both our hedgies do it, it's probably not that abnormal, is it?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily's done this before, either when she's sleeping or just falling asleep. Don't know what it is, but it doesn't seem to bug her, and if I try to check on her, I get a hedgie glare o' doom. :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep, totally normal. Babies tend to do it more than adults but it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Brillo does it too.  I am glad to know that he isn't abnormal.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

OH thank goodness! 
iv been driveing everyone crazy at my house asking them if they see it too! :lol: 
thanks everyone =D i can finaly stop worrying,... well about that anyways


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Vortex said:


> OH thank goodness!
> iv been driveing everyone crazy at my house asking them if they see it too! :lol:
> thanks everyone =D i can finaly stop worrying,... well about that anyways


ha ha Hedgie parents NEVER stop worrying!


----------



## Leonora (May 13, 2009)

Ditto! I've noticed it too with my little boy! :lol:


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

yeah I noticed it with my 3 boys - one was quite marked too Its lessening now though though I notice the older one does it more now since I had the other 2 when he can smell them on my clothes


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Pepper does the same thing, and I never knew what it was either! I thought either he was constipated or was just doing his little boy thing, but niether is the case, and it usually stops if i interrupt him by petting him or something. Nice to know that he's not sick or anything


----------



## aces_spades (Apr 28, 2009)

Iz does it too, usually when she's about to conk out. Just another reason why I'm eternally greatful for this forum. I was going to book her a vet appointment, but came across this thread while searching for answers. Now I just have to bookmark so my sister doesn't freak out lol


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

lol glad im glad i asked too. i was going to go to the vet also. the vet would have prolly been like " oh that, that is perfectly normal" and i would have drove an hour for nothing :lol: hehehe silly hedgie babys always want to keep us on our toes with worry :roll:


----------

